# No PPAF, trying progesterone cream



## crazykittymomma (Mar 3, 2009)

I posted this in TTC, but I realized that maybe it was more generalized fertility...so...

I'm 19 months PP with no PPAF in sight. My daughter nurses down for naps and to sleep at night and a bit overnight. I have no interest in weaning her before she's ready (or night weaning or even cutting one session)...but we've been TTC #2 for 8 months now and I'm getting so frustrated. I feel broken! I don't know anyone personally who has been infertile so long due to breastfeeding.

I did a round of vitex with no results and now on advice of my midwife I've started using progesterone cream (1/4 tsp on thin skin twice a day for two weeks then two weeks off then back on again). She told me to continue to use it until I get pregnant...I've read some things that say it can prevent ovulation and now I'm worried that this isn't going to work.









Have any of you used progesterone cream to bring back your period? Can you share your experiences with me? I'll be at week two on Wednesday. If it's going to work should I see results then (It would be my luck to have my first PPAF over xmas)? Do I need to use it even after I'm pregnant to reduce risk of miscarriage? Or can I stop once I get my cycle back?

Should I keep taking vitex? Is there anything else I can try? I'm also currently taking a b-complex since I heard it can help.

I feel lost and broken and SO ready to be pregnant and tackle an HBAC after a very traumatic first birth. Why won't my uterus cooperate?!


----------



## MayasMama88 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hugs, mama! I honestly have no idea about any of the methods you are using, I just wanted to say that I am 14 months PP and still haven't gotten AF either, so I know how you feel. We are TTC (not trying/not preventing/always hopeful) and I do often wonder when the heck I'm going to get my period again, or if it's possible that I ovulated and got pregnant without knowing since I haven't gotten it yet (took a PG test a couple days ago - negative, so probably not, but you never know...)

Anyhow, I will send thoughts of joy and creation your way!!


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

oh mama, that sounds frustrating! i am at 22 months with no PPAF-- for depression i started using the progesterone cream about 4 months ago and still didn't haven't gotten AF (but I'm not ready to conceive so it's okay with me)....so it did nothing for me. But my DS2 nurses ALL. NIGHT. LONG.

What I know of Vitex is that you are supposed to trade off with another herb...can't remember the name (i even tried to google for you but no luck)...like first two weeks you take vitex, then you switch to something else for the remaining 2 weeks....

sorry i can't be more help!

do you have the luxury of just listening to your body and taking it slow, not TTC right now? sounds like your body isn't ready-- is quite busy nourishing your little one.....here's an idea-- why not take a couple months off to really re-assess, treat your body really nicely and talk with it. i hear so often of parents who TTC and then as soon as they throw in the towel and tried to adopt, they got pregnant....maybe by backing off and putting your mind on other things, it will just happen?

anyway, good luck!


----------



## lmclanahan (Mar 17, 2006)

You aren't broken! Your body is working the way it is designed to work!

I always used bc to space my pregnancies. Then, we decided to let nature take its course, in 2005. I have had four pregnancies since, two being m/cs. The earliest I could conceive was at 2 1/2 years, and this was an 11w6d m/c. I had my cycles back at 9 months, though. So, it took me from 1 1/2 years to 2 1/2 years after my period came back to conceive. This was with checking my cervical mucus and having regular periods, with late in cycle ovulation. I didn't do temps, being up too much at night.

I nurse my kids for 4+ years. I am currently nursing my 4-year-old and my 16 month old. My cycle returned at 13 months, but is extremely irregular. I am on day 59 right now. (?) Pregnancy tests are negative. I would love more kids,and am not sure if I will conceive again anytime soon. It seems unlikely. .

My point is, everyone is different, and I always ASSUMED that I was spacing my kids with bc. Yet they still come 3-4 years apart, bc or not. 

I don't think Vitex or other herbs like it cause harm, they may help. I took it once, the month before I got pregnant with my now 16 month old. So, it may help.


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmclanahan*
> 
> I don't think Vitex or other herbs like it cause harm, they may help. I took it once, the month before I got pregnant with my now 16 month old. So, it may help.


i also took vitex the month before both pregnancies  as did my midwife when she was TTC with her 2nd baby.


----------

